# Help ID Wood Rim Bike..Interesting Chainring



## klunk! (Dec 18, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday. No badge, but hoping someone out there can help ID based on the Chainring.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Dec 18, 2015)

Chainring is Eskilstuna (Sweden) circa 1910.


----------



## bombollis (Dec 18, 2015)

Great bike! Are the bars adjustable width?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2015)

That is very cool - love that chainring!


----------



## klunk! (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks!  Bars are fixed (non adjustable).  Appreciate any more info if someone has something?  Looked around the interweb and have not found much.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 19, 2015)

Can I have this bike?


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Dec 19, 2015)

That is a KILLLLEEERRR HUB. nice pedals, any serial number or badge holes?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2015)

if the tire isnt something your into im your huckleberry......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 20, 2015)

Lots of information on Swedish bikes at:
http://www.cykelhistoriska.se/indexeng.htm
There are a few other Ekilstunas in the gallery.


----------



## klunk! (Dec 21, 2015)

Appreciate all the help.  Keeping for now.  Will post in For Sale section if I decide to part with it.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2015)

I just *had* to look at that........


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tite chainring, ride it, glide it,Happiness


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2015)

The frame's large tubing looks more "American" 1899 -1910? It could be a LeRoy bicycle built by John R. Keim, Buffalo, NY??? 





Keim started out milling steam and gas engines and like many manufacturers of the time dabbled in making bicycles...establishing a reputable brand. 

Here'a an article from The Buffalo Courier dated April 17, 1904.





Keim's patented "SunBurst" sprocket.









When the bicycle industry finally lost its cache in the early 1900's, Keim like other transportation manufacturers transitioned to producing something unrelating to bicycles! Keim machined and made several parts for the first Ford automobiles. Eventually he sold his entire holdings to the Ford Motor Company in late 1910.

An interesting note: Keim was also the assignee to the reinforced handlebar patented 1906 (the shoulder bulge in the middle). inventor W.H.Smith worked for John Keim.


----------



## klunk! (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Carlton!  Great info.  I was questioning the Scandinavian origins.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 25, 2015)

cool seat, do you have a close-ups


----------

